# Shackleford Mushrooms, Surrey - May '12



## Breesey (May 29, 2012)

Was driving back from another Surrey explore when I spotted this place. Looked interesting, so I made a note to go back and have another look. The villagers seemed to have a somewhat "this is a local derelict building, for local people" attitude but I perservered. 

Shackleford Mushrooms unfortunately closed in 2008, and were declared solvent in 2009 as a result of increased production of mushrooms from overseas - Irish, Dutch and Polish mushrooms all being more attractive to supermarkets. They seemed to have strong links to Tesco's, judging by all the marketing in place being Tesco's related. The closure of the place resulted in 80 people losing their jobs, and another blow to Surreys industry. 

The owner, Peter Davies said "Labour costs in Poland for instance are way down on what they are here, so our price has been pretty much fixed. We're caught in the price war, and we just aren't getting any increases in price for our produce." 

It seems as though the company was officially incorporated on 25th November 1953 - meaning it was about 55 years old when it closed. 

It's hard to find much more information, but it seemed that Large Open mushrooms were their specialty, with their old website having this to say: "The large open mushroom, because of it's maturity, has much more flavour and texture than button mushrooms". 

The site is apparently due to turn into a housing development, with at least 9 affordable homes. Therefore, I have no qualms posting these up. 

Anyway, on to a very nice relaxing explore on a very nice evening:

So I walked in to find a very surreal building. Turns out it's roof had caved in, but it looked very futuristic! 







Causing considerable structural damage.











Very windswept feeling to this place











There was a random caravan in the grounds - looked like it had just been abandoned one day, full of stuff.











The second untouched router I've seen in a derelict building in a week - do pikeys not like fast secure networks?











It's hard to work out, but a company once known as The Southern Mushroom Company is now known as The Organic Mushroom Company (as of 2008), and supplied the likes of Waitrose. They are now based in Peterborough. 

Apparently, since 1999 The Southern Mushroom Company (the one at this location) has recieved over £1.5m in EU subsidies, mainly in the form of Operational Funds. However, their last payment was in 2005, which may suggest that the lack of EU assistance was a part of the cause of their downfall. I also discovered the existance of Shackleford Mushrooms Ltd, and Shackleford Mushrooms Holdings Ltd. No idea why this sort of structure would exist, maybe some kind of tax loophole? The holdings company was only opened in 1998. 





















No-one raided the tampon cabinet?!?!





















I couldn't work out what this bit was used for, but there seemed to be accessways under the slats - I thought maybe vehicle repair.





















Mushrooms were grown in these sheds - I found plenty of mushroom growing trays, but alas not even a button mushroom was to be found.






Unusual sign to see atop a warehouse...






The aforementioned identity crisis.






So thanks for reading guys. Any questions ask away.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 29, 2012)

Never seen this place before, actually looks kind of cool!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## the|td4 (May 29, 2012)

Cool pics mate and that's a network switch and a patch panel inside a mini wallmount data cab. Depending on the sort of switch that it is, and looking at it (well sort of zooming in) it could be an old cisco catalyst but it's difficult to say. The patch panel is essential as the name says, it's a bit like the modern equiv of the old telephone switch panels but you spend less time plugging them in and out (hopefully!)


----------



## flyboys90 (May 29, 2012)

Now that was very different,great report & photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bambii (May 29, 2012)

Interesting! Definitely something a bit different. I particularly love the pic of the ivy growing in the bathroom - nature always takes back over eventually


----------



## King Al (May 29, 2012)

Always good to see something a bit different! Nice one Breesey


----------



## Sectionate (May 30, 2012)

More there than I thought there would be, I like the first photo.


----------



## Fiesta (May 31, 2012)

Well it's been said by everyone in the thread but I'm thoroughly impressed by how unusual an explore this is and how thoroughly researched and well-structured the report is. 

Gratz and cheers.


----------



## Breesey (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. 



> Cool pics mate and that's a network switch and a patch panel inside a mini wallmount data cab. Depending on the sort of switch that it is, and looking at it (well sort of zooming in) it could be an old cisco catalyst but it's difficult to say. The patch panel is essential as the name says, it's a bit like the modern equiv of the old telephone switch panels but you spend less time plugging them in and out (hopefully!)


Ok, that makes sense to me. Not really much use in the home then?


----------



## leftorium (Jun 5, 2012)

Breesey said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments guys.
> 
> 
> Ok, that makes sense to me. Not really much use in the home then?



depends what kind of a home you have  I went a bit wappy when we moved in and when the plumber had the floor up I pulled 32 cat6 cables in ... I have so far used 8 and six of those are in my work room  the wireless gets hammered :| you live and learn


----------

